# need a wedding photographer in jacksonville



## Christina (Sep 20, 2007)

Mine cancelled, up and got married in 4 days and is now moving to alaska, anyone in jacksonville that might want to do wedding photographs?


----------



## cupidcutie4u (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and my mom are near brunswick GA?? Were not the best though.


----------



## curtiswheat (Dec 23, 2007)

If you are in need again give me a shout....  Looking to get my feet wet on a wedding....


----------



## nphaskins (Jan 1, 2008)

Christina said:


> Mine cancelled, up and got married in 4 days and is now moving to alaska, anyone in jacksonville that might want to do wedding photographs?



Send us an email, we'd be glad to help!


----------

